
Ask HN: Why is Facebook still wildly popular but MySpace, not - CapriciousCptl
Friendster, MySpace and others have come and gone but Facebook is still here and extremely popular. Why?
======
sevensor
One of my favorite pieces about this is _Viewing American class divisions
through Facebook and MySpace_ :
[http://www.danah.org/papers/essays/ClassDivisions.html](http://www.danah.org/papers/essays/ClassDivisions.html)

The short of it is that during a crucial point in time Facebook positioned
itself as a high-class alternative to MySpace. But the article puts it better
than I do.

~~~
runawaybottle
I agree with this, but fashion happens in cycles. The trend shifted from the
classiness of Facebook, to the quirkiness of Insta or TikTok.

Somewhere towards the end of this cycle, we’ll probably want something a
little classier again (a new classy, not the old classy).

------
tejas3732
There is an interesting article on Forbes on Exactly this ->
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamhartung/2011/01/14/why-
face...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamhartung/2011/01/14/why-facebook-
beat-myspace/#7f71e2db147e)

------
peruvian
MySpace Tom peaced out after its purchase and News Corp. didn't really know
what to do with it.

~~~
catacombs
He laughed his way to the bank.

------
uvw
I really liked Orkut. Damn google.

